# Which Filter for a 60L Breeding setup



## Antipofish (18 Oct 2012)

Hi all

I am shortly to set up a single breeding tank.  It will be 60x30x36.  I need a good, but quiet filter to go with it, probably a hang on.  I actually have two options in mind and wondered if any of you use either of them.  And if any of you dont, perhaps you can suggest some alternative.  When making suggestions please bear in mind that the tank will be in my bedroom 2 ft away from my head !!!  It needs to be a quiet bugger ! 

The two I am thinking of are...
1) Eheim Compact 60
2) Eheim Liberty 2042 (or 2041 if the 2042 is overkill)

Your thoughts and comments would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Oct 2012)

EHEIM! EHEIM! EHEIM!


----------



## Antipofish (18 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> EHEIM! EHEIM! EHEIM!



Read the thread you dolt !     I mentioned two Eheims.      Which one ?

Or maybe I should use a G3


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Oct 2012)

I was just mindlessly chanting Eheim, That is all. 

I might change my 1st language to german, in respect of eheim.


----------



## Antipofish (18 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I was just mindlessly chanting Eheim, That is all.
> 
> I might change my 1st language to german, in respect of eheim.



Awesome. That way we can all understand you     

(Just kiddin ya mate )

Im actually quite interested in a hang on.  But would love to hear from someone who actually has used either of the ones I suggested or who has an alternative 

Sticking a 2173 thermofilter on this seems overkill hahaha


----------



## Garuf (19 Oct 2012)

Can't go too far wrong with something like a 2213 or 2215, either would be perfect for a breeder and are available really very reasonably both new and second hand. HOB's are pretty good for breeders but the general consensus from people who have used them is that they can be a pita to clean and can be pretty noisy. Depends on what the fish will be and how messy you anticipate them to be ultimately.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Oct 2012)

Hi all,
I'd go with Garuf's suggestion of an Eheim 2213, but I like the Eheim Liberty HOB's, just chuck out all the cartridges, put a sponge on the intake and fill it up with ceramic rings. The downside is that they are a bit noisy. This is my DIY sponge (I'm sure you could do better). HOB's offer a lot of biological filtration capacity.




There are other Eheim as well, all mine were second hand for  ~£30. I've got a couple of Eheim 2224's, which I really like, and an Eheim Ecco 2032, which I don't like in terms of opening and closing, but seems to work quite well as a filter. You can see it hiding behind the microscope on the lab. tank. 



I really recommend an exposed pre-filter sponge on filter intakes, it provides a grazing surface for fry and cuts down how often you need to clean the internal media. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Antipofish (19 Oct 2012)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Can't go too far wrong with something like a 2213 or 2215, either would be perfect for a breeder and are available really very reasonably both new and second hand. HOB's are pretty good for breeders but the general consensus from people who have used them is that they can be a pita to clean and can be pretty noisy. Depends on what the fish will be and how messy you anticipate them to be ultimately.



Problem is, where the tank is going, there is no space for an external.


----------



## GHNelson (19 Oct 2012)

Look here :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Japan-GEX-Ult ... 563cbc38f0
Only thing that annoys me about this hang-on filter is the pump goes inside the aquarium..would look much better if it was situated in the filter.
Suppose you could modify it somehow  :idea:  
hoggie


----------



## Antipofish (19 Oct 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Look here :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Japan-GEX-Ult ... 563cbc38f0
> Only thing that annoys me about this hang-on filter is the pump goes inside the aquarium..would look much better if it was situated in the filter.
> Suppose you could modify it somehow  :idea:
> hoggie



Thanks for the link but not keen on ones where the pump is inside the tank.  I passed the chance of a free Marina HOB just because of that.  And Im not a fan of ordering stuff from the far east.  Im far too impatient, lol.


----------



## GHNelson (19 Oct 2012)

Your a hard man to please gadget man  
What about this little external hang-on filter UK seller:arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-Exte ... 27cc006e96
Was going to purchase one of these a while back but opted for the Tetratec 400 as i had the space for it.
Not to sure about this seller though feedback is not that great :?: 
hoggie


----------



## Antipofish (19 Oct 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Your a hard man to please gadget man
> What about this little external hang-on filter UK seller:arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-Exte ... 27cc006e96
> Was going to purchase one of these a while back but opted for the Tetratec 400 as i had the space for it.
> Not to sure about this seller though feedback is not that great :?:
> hoggie



LOL, Im gonna go with something people have already tried rather than taking a punt I reckon


----------



## dw1305 (19 Oct 2012)

Hi all,
If there is no room for an external, I like the Eheim Aquaballs as internals, otherwise I'd probably go for the sponge/power-head combination - <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=12412> & <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=11516>.

I buy black "Kettering Koi" 12" x 4" x 4" sponge block (about £10) and use these on a Maxijet 400/600 powerhead, just cut them to the size you want and fix them to the strainer with a cable tie (or you can drill a bit of tubing with holes). If you want them to sit on the bottom, you can silicon a glazed tile onto the base of the sponge. I usually have 2 per tank, but that is overkill really, it just gives me a spare sponge filter if I need one. I have also used Hamburg Matten Filters with Poret foam, and one I've sourced some more Poret I will go back to these.

All these sponge filters have the advantage of being very low maintenance (just a good squeeze every month) and offering a large amount of biological filtration. I place them in a back corner, and screen them off with some java ferns and moss planted on bamboo canes, but any planted branched wood would do for those who are more aesthetically inclined, and you can also plant the tops of the filters (Xmas moss is good for this, but you could use any small leaved plant like HC). I also let mine grow a good covering of "biofilm", but that might not appeal to everyone. 

There is a more up-market version here, although I'm not sure how well the "V cuts" will work: <http://www.fishforums.net/index.php...follow-moss-wall-and-biological-filter-guide/>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Matt Warner (19 Oct 2012)

+1 on the eheim aquaball


----------



## ZliBrka (22 Oct 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> hogan53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have this filter (actually 2 of them - 1 is brand new) about 2,5 years now and it is great. Lot of people has it in my country (Croatia) also.
Original name of this filter is Haqos EXPRO 500.
It is great little hang-on filter, very-very silent (cheramic shaft), adjustable flow, lot of space for filter material, easy to prime... You can put sponge on the intake and fill all filter with bio-filter material.
I made unboxing video on youtube - Haqos EXPRO 500 unboxing.

Edit: Here is youtube video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4EqmDi9 ... ture=g-upl


----------



## Antipofish (22 Oct 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas guys.  That last one looks pretty rinkydink


----------



## ZliBrka (22 Oct 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> That last one looks pretty rinkydink



I am not sure what do you mean, but I think you should try it before you judge it.


----------



## Antipofish (23 Oct 2012)

ZliBrka said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rinkydink is a compliment mate.  The SMILE was meant to be a give away


----------



## ZliBrka (23 Oct 2012)

OK.


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Oct 2012)

Very rinkydink 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (20 Sep 2013)

These do look nice, can you tell me, will they be too much for a 30 litre low tech?


----------

